# pea sheller pictures in use



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I had my wife drag it to the end of the garage so I would not to get peas everywhere. I lubed it with pam just on the gears and cleaned the double rubber roller so it would grab good. You have to be careful so you dont get your shirt caught LOL. You have to pick ripe leathery peas or it mashes them otherwise it zips them out fast. I have fed 1-5 at a time no problem.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very cool!!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you for posting the pictures


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Still running it. Glad the person that built this covered the gears on the working side or you may get a nipple caught in it.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

We have had one for at least 30 years, run about a bushel a year through it. Still going strong. Cool machines.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Ran 7 five gal buckets full last pm, my fingers feel great


----------

